# buying a baby chameleon, what flooring?



## Carolaman (Oct 2, 2011)

hi guys

i have decided to by the baby chameleon i fell in love with yesterday when i collected our Katie trinket snake .

Ihave purchased the reptibreeze viv as advised by a friend who has one, i have sorted the heating and lighting and waterfall for humidity. So i need decoration and flooring but which flooring to I use?

Friend said dont use bark cos they eat it whilst feeding on the crickets and it can choke them.

I await your friendly advice as always ;-)

Caroline x


----------



## dudley.hoskison (Oct 18, 2008)

*chameleons*

Hi
What type of chameleon are you getting?


----------



## Carolaman (Oct 2, 2011)

its a baby male yemen chameleon :2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi, good choice with a yemens they are a lovely hardy cham. I use newspaper on the floor of mine, its easy to clean and you don't see it once all the plants are in there. I use vines these can be bent to any position which is great, plastic/silk haging palnts for higher foliage and then live plants in bottom ( all are potted so i can take them out and replace them on a cycle so they don't get eaten to stumps lol) always use cham safe plants as they will munch on them from time to time.


----------



## Carolaman (Oct 2, 2011)

Which plants are safe for them?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

ABELIA (Abelia grandiflora)
AFRICAN DAISY (Arctotis)
ALYSSUM, SWEET (Lobularia maritima or Alyssum maritimum)
AMERICAN ELM also ELM (Ulmus americana)
ANTHEMIS also known as CHAMOMILE (Anthemis)
ARBUTUS (Epigaea repens)
ASPARAGUS FERN (Asparagus plumosus or A. setaceus)
ASPEN (Populus tremuloides) - Tree
ASTER (Aster - all species



BABY'S BREATH also known as GYPSOPHILA (Gypsophila elegans)
BABY'S TEARS (Helxine soleirolii)
BACHELOR BUTTONS also CORNFLOWER (Centaurea cyanus)
BEGONIA (Begonia Corallina de Lucerna)
BENJAMINA also FICUS also WEEPING FIG (Ficus benjamina)
BIRCH (Betula) - Tree
BIRD'S NEST FERN (Asplenium nidus)
BOSTON FERN (Nephrolepis exaltata bostoniensis)
BOUGAINVILLEA (Bougainvillea glabra) - Vine
BRIDAL VEIL also known as TAHITIAN BRIDAL VEIL (Tripogandra multiflora)
 *C*



CALENDULA also POT MARIGOLD (Calendula officinalis)
CAMELLIA (Camellia japonica)
CAST-IRON PLANT (Aspidistra elatior)
CHAMOMILE also ANTHEMIS (Anthemis)
CHICKWEED (Stellaria media)
CHINESE HIBISCUS also HIBISCUS also ROSE OF CHINA (Hibiscus rosasinensis)
CISSUS also KANGAROO VINE also GRAPE IVY (Cissus antarctica) - Vine
COLEUS (Coleus blumei)
CORNFLOWER also BACHELOR BUTTONS (Centaurea cyanus)
CORN PLANT (Dracaena fragrans)
COTTONWOOD (Populus deltoides) - Tree
CRABAPPLE (Malus) - Tree
CUT-LEAF PHILODENDRON also SPLIT-LEAF PHILODENDRON (Monstera deliciosa)
 *D*



DAISY, AFRICAN (Arctotis)
DAISY, LIVINGSTON also ICE PLANT (Dorotheanthus bellidiformis or Mesembryanthemum criniflorum)
DANDELION (Taraxacum officinale)
DILL (Anethum graveolens)
DRACAENA (Dracaena - all species)
 *E*



EASTER CACTUS (Rhipsalidopsis rosea) - Cactus/Succulent
ECHEVERIA also PAINTED LADY (Echeveria derenbergii) - Cactus/Succulent
ELK'S HORN FERN also STAGHORN FERN (Platycerium bifurcatum)
ELM also AMERICAN ELM (Ulmus americana)
EMERALD RIPPLE also PEPEROMIA (Peperomia caperata)
 *F*



FICUS also BENJAMINA also WEEPING FIG (Ficus benjamina)
FIRE THORN (Pyracantha)
FUCHSIA (Fuchsia)
 *G*



GARDENIA (Gardenia jasminoides)
GERANIUM (Pelargonium sp.)
GLOXINIA (Sinningia speciosa hybrids)
GYPSOPHILA also BABY'S BREATH (Gypsophila elegans)
GOLD-DUST DRACAENA (Dracaena godseffiana)
GOLDEN POTHOS (Scindapsus aureus) - not to be digested in large quantities
GRAPE IVY also CISSUS also KANGAROO VINE (Cissus antarctica) - Vine
 *H*



HEAVENLY BAMBOO (Nandina domestica)
HENS AND CHICKENS (Sempervivum tectorum) - Cactus/Succulent
HIBISCUS also CHINESE HIBISCUS also ROSE OF CHINA (Hibiscus rosasinensis)
HONEYSUCKLE (Lonicera) - Vine
HOYA also WAX PLANT (Hoya carnosa) - Vine
 *I*



ICE PLANT also LIVINGSTON DAISY (Dorotheanthus bellidiformis or Mesembryanthemum criniflorum)
IMPATIENS also PATIENCE PLANT (Impatiens sultanii or Impatiens wallerana)
INDIAN HAWTHORN (Raphiolepis indica)
 *J*



JADE PLANT (Crassula argentea)
JAPANESE ARALIA (Fatsia japonica)
JASMINE (Jasmine officinale grandiflorum)
 *K*



KALANCHOE (Kalanchoe) - Cactus/Succulent
KANGAROO VINE also CISSUS also GRAPE IVY (Cissus antarctica) - Vine
KENTUCKY COFFEE TREE (Gymnocladus) - Tree - Coffee is Toxic
 *L*



LAVENDER also ENGLISH LAVENDER (Lavandula officinalis or Lavandula spica)
LILAC (Syringa)
LIVINGSTON DAISY also ICE PLANT (Dorotheanthus bellidiformis or Mesembryanthemum criniflorum)
 *M*



MAIDENHAIR FERN (Adiantum pedatum)
MANZANITA (Arctostaphylos)
MOCK ORANGE (Philadelphus)
MOSES-IN-THE-CRADLE (Rhoeo spathacea or Rhoeo discolor)
MULBERRY (Morus alba) - Tree
 *N*



NASTURTIUM (Tropaeolum majus)
NORFOLK ISLAND PINE (Araucaria heterophylla)
 *P*



PAINTED LADY also ECHEVERIA (Echeveria derenbergii) - Cactus/Succulent
PAMPAS GRASS (Cortaderia selloana)
PARLOR PALM (Chamaedorea elegans bella)
PARSLEY (Petroselinum crispum)
PASSIONFLOWER (Passiflora caerulea) - Vine
PATIENCE PLANT also IMPATIENS (Impatiens sultanii or Impatiens wallerana)
PEPEROMIA also EMERALD RIPPLE (Peperomia caperata)
PETUNIA (Petunia hybrida)
PIGGYBACK PLANT (Tolmiea menziesii)
PILEA (Pilea sp.)
POPLAR (Populus) - Tree
POT MARIGOLD also CALENDULA (Calendula officinalis)
PRAYER PLANT (Maranta leuconeura kerchoveana)
PURPLE PASSION also PURPLE VELVET also VELVET PLANT (Gynura aurantiaca)
 *R*



ROSE OF CHINA also CHINESE HIBISCUS also HIBISCUS (Hibiscus rosasinensis)
RUBBER PLANT (Ficus elastica decora)
RUSSIAN OLIVE (Elaeagnus angustifolia) - Tree
 *S*



SENSITIVE PLANT (Mimosa pudica)
SPIDER PLANT (Chlorophytum comosum vittatum)
SPLIT-LEAF PHILODENDRON also CUT-LEAF PHILODENDRON (Monstera deliciosa)
SPRUCE (Picea sp.) - Tree
SQUIRREL'S-FOOT FERN (Davallia trichomanoides or Davallia bullata)
STAGHORN FERN also ELK'S HORN FERN (Platycerium bifurcatum)
STAR JASMINE (Trachelospermum jasminoides)
SWEDISH IVY (Plectranthus nummularius - often sold as Plectranthus australis)
SWEET ALYSSUM (Lobularia maritima or Alyssum maritimum)
SWORD FERN also WESTERN SWORD FERN (Polystichum munitum)
 *T*



TAHITIAN BRIDAL VEIL also BRIDAL VEIL (Tripogandra multiflora)
TI PLANT (Cordyline terminalis)
TREE MALLOW (Lavatera trimestris)
 *U*



UMBRELLA PLANT (Schefflera arboricola)
 *V*



VELVET PLANT also PURPLE PASSION, PURPLE VELVET (Gynura aurantiaca)
 *W*



WANDERING JEW (Zebrina pendula)
WAX BEGONIA (B. semperflorens)
WAX PLANT also HOYA (Hoya carnosa) - Vine
WEEPING FIG also BENJAMINA also FICUS (Ficus benjamina)
WILLOW (Salix sp.) - Tree
*Y*



YUCCA (Yucca filamentosa)
*Z*



ZEBRA PLANT (Aphelandra squarrosa)
ZINNIA (Zinnia elegans hybrid


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I tend to use fiscus, kalanchoe, umbrella plant and zebra plant. It makes a good lot of foliage at all different heights and colour


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't use live plants so not sure what would be safe. I place watercress, rocket, dandelion leaves or spring greens in amongst the fake foliage every day for my Yemen. 

I use repticarpet as a substrate for mine, used to use orchid bark which was helpful in keeping the humidity up, however Jasper (my Cham) got a piece stuck in his throat/mouth once which was awful!

Good luck with your new addition!


----------



## MrFiddles (Aug 2, 2011)

coconut fiber substrate from komodo, or exo-terra.

only if hand-feeding. you don't want them plucking them up off of the substrate and ingesting any.

get some live plants though, really. marks & spencers sell cheap organic (non-pesticide) ficus benjimina plants for like £5.00.


----------

